# Which 50mm 1.4 for D3000?



## chrisat0m (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've recently gotten into photography in the last year and have eventually bought myself a Nikon D3000. For an intro camera, I have quickly learned the different functions and have jumped feet first into the manual settings and haven't looked back since. I am looking to buy a new lens and I have my eye set on the Nikon Nikkor 50mm f/1.4. My problem is that I am not sure which one to get as there are AF, G, AF-S, AF-s and probably some other versions I am forgetting. I know that the issue with the D3000 is that there is no focus motor in the body and it has to be in the lens to unlock the AF function; I am fine with that  I am actually looking to get a solid manual focus for artistic shots. My problem is: which lens do I get that is compatible with the D3000 and does not cost more than it should for functions lost with the D3000 (i.e. auto focus)? And if possible, where can I find it for cheap?


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 26, 2009)

If you wan't autofocus, your only option is the AF-S G version of the 50MM F/1.4.

With that said, the AF-D version isn't THAT much cheaper (by about 100 or so bucks).


----------



## chrisat0m (Dec 26, 2009)

No, I did not want AF. I want manual focus.


----------



## ANDS! (Dec 26, 2009)

chrisat0m said:


> No, I did not want AF. I want manual focus.



No offense, but why?  If you want manual focus, then engage the manual focus on your camera.  Why needlessly hobble yourself.  

If you are deadset on a manual focus only lens, then you're going to have to hit up eBay and see if anyone is selling an AI-S lenses from yesteryear.  No 50MM F/1.4 made in the last 20 years (maybe less) is manual focus ONLY.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 26, 2009)

An AF lens with the AF turned off is exactly the same as a MF lens, you will just get a better, more versatile lens with a newer AF lens, for about the same money as you would spend for an older lens.


----------



## chip (Dec 26, 2009)

why buy a D3000 if you want MF???


----------

